# How did you find TBT?



## Lio Fotia (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm sure someone has made this thread before, but I don't wanna bump a dead thread and I don't wanna hunt for it to bump even if i could so...

How did you find TBT?

I was on Tumblr looking for a villager when I found that animal crossing confessions site and people were complaining about TBT. So I googled TBT, and found The Bell Tree Forums. I was like "okay". I was already a member on Gamfaqs or some other site I think. It was dying, though so I was looking for somewhere to play my new game and get help. I figured this: "Not everyone will be happy with a place, so why not give it a shot." and I love it here.


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 25, 2015)

One of my friends recommended me to this place a long time ago, and I went ahead and jumped aboard...

And I can't seem to stay off this website now.


----------



## mintellect (Jun 25, 2015)

I actually have no clue. I think I just stumbled upon it one day while looking up Animal Crossing stuff on my phone. My mom wouldn't let me get an account because she was scared about the people here and she didn't know how they would treat me, she's a bit overprotective. So I stalked the forums for about a year or so and I was finally able to get an account.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm kind of ashamed to admit it, but I found it through GameFAQs. I'd heard multiple people there mention the forums, and I thought, "Sounds like a decent place. I should check it out." So I did so, liked the community, and joined.


----------



## Amyy (Jun 25, 2015)

I was originally on acc for villagers and then found tbt


----------



## Quagsire. (Jun 25, 2015)

I actually found the site a long time ago. I was simply searching up things about animal crossing and found here. And now, here I am.


----------



## Feloreena (Jun 25, 2015)

Through google after looking to buy and sell villagers. I signed up to TBT, GameFAQs, and ACC, but I've only used here actively since.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 25, 2015)

I used to browse Animal Xing Ahead and I was linked to this place once because it was in the midst of a flame war. I saw how rude everyone was and thought "I'll never go back here again!". 

And AXA went down and you know the rest


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 25, 2015)

I think and don't quote me on this but I'm sure I saw this forum mentioned on Acc :s.


----------



## Tessie (Jun 25, 2015)

I just bought ACNL and I wanted to join a community who also plays animal crossing so I googled Animal Crossing Forum and this place popped up and it had a better outline and design than the rest plus it was more popular so I joined


----------



## abby534534 (Jun 25, 2015)

I googled "animal crossing new leaf forum" in hopes of finding somewhere that I could trade for a few items I was missing.


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2015)

Amyy said:


> I was originally on acc for villagers and then found tbt



wow, friendship over

never speaking to u again


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 25, 2015)

I dunno. I guess I was on Google and found this.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2015)

Through some friends over at Gaiaonline. They suggested me it so I could try get some dream villagers way back. And i stayed even though I don't play the NL game anymore.


----------



## Esphas (Jun 25, 2015)

through friends on skype


----------



## piichinu (Jun 25, 2015)

Yeah a friend on Skype too


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jun 25, 2015)

I found it through Gamefaqs.


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 25, 2015)

I found myself constantly looking up questions for ACNL and this forum would show up sometimes. Eventually I looked into it and decided I would join!


----------



## himeki (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm not sure really! I just was googling animal crossing villagers, and I guess I found here!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 25, 2015)

There was a post on tumblr about TBT the day ACNL came out, so I joined and completely forgot about the account for like a year until I wanted to give away a villager, and I came here.


----------



## Tao (Jun 25, 2015)

I got sick of the forum I used to totter about on because it just turned into an utter **** hole.


I just googled '*insert thing I like* forum' until I found one I liked the look of.


----------



## Carmeloo (Jun 25, 2015)

I was actually recommended by a user. I met him on another forum and he told me about TBT.


----------



## Javocado (Jun 25, 2015)

I needed Bob in my ACNL town because this was the first game that he wasn't a starter on town so I joined FB groups but I didn't have much luck and they were asking like 30 mil and sht plus I sucked at making bells back then lol. I hopped on Twitter and typed in "Bob animal crossing auction" and then this page came up..



I then proceeded to join TBT and got Bob a few days later.
So, shoutout to twitter for introducing me to TBT.


----------



## Heyden (Jun 25, 2015)

Via a friend


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 25, 2015)

I used to trade on Gamefaqs, but the AC trade became dead so I was looking for a site that still had active traders and came across TBT. I also decided to use TBT because the other forum site I used had become a lot less active.


----------



## matt (Jun 25, 2015)

I cannot remember it has been so long
Well only a couple of years not even that
I probably came across it on a Google search


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 25, 2015)

New Leaf had just been announced and I was googling trying to find any information on the new game and I found some threads on this site. I really wanted to join the conversations people were having and I joined one night almost 4 years ago.


----------



## Geoni (Jun 25, 2015)

I believe I came here for the concept of villager trading, since it seemed most active here, along with stuff in re-tail and the train station that I could use to progress myself in game. It's ridiculous how much my town has grown from it all. And all them in game bells I got for tbt. >


----------



## pepperini (Jun 25, 2015)

iii think it was when i was still into acnl tumblr ?? people kept mentioning it and it seemed like a nice place


----------



## Alice (Jun 25, 2015)

I found it years ago while browsing around, I don't remember exactly where. I remembered this place while I was searching for a dreamie. So I popped in to see if people were trading here and I joined after spotting an auction for the villager I wanted. I liked it here so I stuck around.


----------



## tumut (Jun 25, 2015)

I had acnl for like a month and I googled how to get the sloppy series and found a thread on here from 2013 , then I saw the tbt marketplace and villager trading plaza and joined.


----------



## Flop (Jun 25, 2015)

I was looking for a place to get Golden Furniture on New Leaf.


----------



## TarzanGirl (Jun 25, 2015)

People on the New Leaf gamefaqs were always mentioning it. I still prefer gamefaqs but I use both.


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 25, 2015)

I was on Animal Crossing Community (ACC) for awhile, and I got tired of it. I seen somebody mentioned it there, so I decided to look into it and here I am! c:


----------



## Beardo (Jun 25, 2015)

I just searched Animal Crossing Forum


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

right after I bought the game I thought I want to make friends to play and trade with, I first found the live chat JVGS and got addicted to it, but alas not day Jeff decided to put it down because the drama got out of control and there were many scammers roaming the site as well. right before the shut down we got to write our last comments to say goodbye and they suggested some acnl related sites including this one, and so I made a TBT account! yaaaay


----------



## SoporificSweetheart (Jun 25, 2015)

My friend told me to join, actually!


----------



## Astro Cake (Jun 25, 2015)

Heard of it on Tumblr.


----------



## skweegee (Jun 25, 2015)

I was referred here by a user I used to cycle villagers with on ACC.


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 25, 2015)

I googled Tortimer Island horror stories and found this thread http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?100548-Club-Tortimer-Horror-Stories after a few days or lurking around here, I joined because it seemed like a nice community.


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 25, 2015)

Well somebody told me about the forums a very very very very very long time ago. I think perhaps in 2008/2009? xD We used to play Animal Crossing together sometimes and then he showed me the site. But yeah. Then one day something bad happened to me and I felt pretty depressed and upset and I thought, you know what, I need to join a new forum and talk to new people and get involved with discussions. So I went back to this site.  And I'm still here now lol. I do still play Animal Crossing but I only really play online with like... One friend. xD


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 25, 2015)

It was May 10th 2014. I needed a AC fourm to help with me with AC and make friends. Then on May 20th I joined.

IT WAS WORTH IT.


----------



## ibelleS (Jun 25, 2015)

Heard about it on Animal Crossing Community


----------



## honeymoo (Jun 25, 2015)

i got my acnl tumblr blog and people were talking about it


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 25, 2015)

I googled AC forums


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 25, 2015)

I think I found it through google. ACNL is my first AC game, so I was basically googling stuff to help me understand parts of it better. It was probably when I was trying to learn how to get rid of unwanted villagers/time travel/plot reset.


----------



## Opal (Jun 25, 2015)

I was looking for websites I can chat with ppl and trade and buy stuff. This and jvgs (which shut down) are the only two good sites I managed to find after looking for a whole year


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jun 25, 2015)

I found it after my sister recommended it to me.


----------



## kitanii (Jun 25, 2015)

I was hunting down information about ACNL, I think and found posts here.


----------



## Pharaoh (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm pretty sure Shirohibiki was the one who originally mentioned it, I think, because I had just gotten New Leaf and I told her I needed stuff and had no one to play with, so she mentioned this forum, pretty sure anyway.


----------



## Brad (Jun 25, 2015)

This video.


----------



## Cress (Jun 25, 2015)

I was on tumblr looking at a guide to making hybrids in New Leaf and the sidebar had something like "Join TBT!".
And then I did. 

I actually found the page wow. [x]


----------



## Farobi (Jun 26, 2015)

checked tbt confessions and saw this site ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

jk, just literally searched for an animal crossing forum and yeah this popped up and ruined my life 2 years ago


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 26, 2015)

I had been on a previous forum, JVGS or something like that, and it had been shut down due to trollers and stuff, and I was really sad about that. About a week later, I searched "animal crossing forums" and this was one of the first options so I tried it out and now I'm here.


----------



## ams (Jun 26, 2015)

I googled "villager trading" because I really wanted Merry and was sick of TTing for hours to get dream villagers from the campsite.


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 26, 2015)

google i had signed up for these and a couple other sites but this  and gamefaqs are the ones i still really use


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2015)

i joined after watching a video on the accityfolk youtube channel

i'm p sure i joined because of this video


----------



## WonderK (Jun 26, 2015)

As you can tell by my join date, I joined right after I picked up New Leaf. I wanted to play with other people and expand my town in ways that would be impossible If I had played by myself. I must say that I'm glad I came to this site.


----------



## brutalitea (Jun 26, 2015)

Someone on a Pokemon forum mentioned it and I Googled it and decided to join after I bought ACNL in December 2014.


----------



## strawberrywine (Jun 26, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> Via a friend



tsk

I don't remember, but I probably just searched up animal crossing forums one day and decided to sign up here. Yup.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jun 26, 2015)

Google has been good to this site XD


----------



## shinkuzame (Jun 26, 2015)

Referenced here by the girlfriend after she sent me a copy of New Leaf.


----------



## Skyfall (Jun 26, 2015)

I think I found it through google.  I did search for it, though, because when I was on City Folk, I knew about the site (but didn't join then, I had no wifi capability), but when I got new leaf, I searched for this site.  Mainly because my experience on GameFaq was so bad!  And then once I was here, it was so colorful and well organized, I haven't looked back, lol.


----------



## Venn (Jun 26, 2015)

When I had ACCF, I wanted to join a community and such and I found 2 of them, which TBT was 1 of them.
Although I do take breaks every now and then, I always find myself coming back to this site. It's an awesome community


----------



## Eevees (Jun 26, 2015)

google + someone mentioned it on a facebook group..


----------



## Libra (Jun 26, 2015)

Google. I had bought a Nintendo 3DS XL and the game I wanted (and of which I can't even remember the title, ha ha) was out of stock, so I ended up ordering _Animal Crossing: New Leaf_ instead because it had a good score and reviews, even though I had _no_ idea what the game was about. After a few days of playing I realized I needed some help or a guide and thus I did some searching on Google. I found TBT, lurked for a while and then joined because there were a few questions I wanted to ask and a few things I needed help with. I've pretty much lost interest in AC:NL but I've gotten a few other games after having read about them here, so it's a good thing I joined and I'll probably stay around for a while (though lately I've been either not on-line or lurking because of Real Life, you know).


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 26, 2015)

This is going to sound really weird, but I was googlomg to see if anyone else was sad that Chuggaconroy's New Leaf LP was over, and one of the results was a thread in the cafe. I checked out tge rest of tge forums, and I liked it here


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 26, 2015)

ACC website, I explored it for myself and here I am.


----------



## Conor (Jun 26, 2015)

The old accityfolk YouTube channel.

Can't really believe it's been over six years, man


----------



## Greninja (Jun 26, 2015)

A friend told me to join then i ignored my account for like 3 months then i started using it again thats how i found tbt


----------



## JeffreyAC (Jun 26, 2015)

Google! Not sure what I searched for or why.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 28, 2015)

I googled "animal crossing trading forum" or something along those lines.


----------



## rariorana (Jun 28, 2015)

I heard about it on ACC, and here I am now.


----------



## Ariel. (Jun 28, 2015)

Every time I had a question about animal crossing, I would google it and TBT would always come up. I figured I'd join to see if I could find any hidden gems in the game. Now I'm a tbt junkie. xD


----------



## zeoli (Jun 28, 2015)

An ex-friend showed me this forum many months ago.  I just finally decided to join recently though 'u'


----------



## Toot (Jun 30, 2015)

A friend linked me here from an Animal Crossing chat. I was there for quite a while until I was linked here. Unfortunately that chat is dead, but at least some good came from it.


----------



## Chris (Jun 30, 2015)

Google. I was specifically looking for an active Animal Crossing forum to join.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 30, 2015)

Tina said:


> Google. I was specifically looking for an active Animal Crossing forum to join.



And now you have an active animal crossing forum to moderate. Miracle, isn't it.


----------



## BellGreen (Jun 30, 2015)

To be honest I actually forgot how and why I joined. I want to say it was more complicated than searching "animal crossing forums" but it probably was =P


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Jun 30, 2015)

I was looking to get a villager (Molly), and had searched the internet with a fine tooth comb  eventually found this site, and within the first day or so I had her! The person was so nice as well, were really patient with my newbieness, and that helped me stay


----------



## Squidward (Jun 30, 2015)

Tumblr!


----------



## Miharu (Jun 30, 2015)

After playing AC:NL for a while I was hoping to find someone to trade items with/get items I was looking for that would have taken a while for me to get. So I went on my laptop and searched for forums or places where people gather to trade. Then I found myself here!~ And I'll have to say I'm so glad I joined! <3


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 30, 2015)

im pretty sure i was just googling acnl questions, then i found links to threads on here.


----------



## augafey (Jun 30, 2015)

I started on GameFAQS in July of 2013 and I was extremely active there.  When I got more seriously about cycling villagers and realized how clunky that forum is for cycling, I was looking for other options.  Signed up for ACC first, spent about a minute there and hated it. I literally couldn't DO anything until I unlocked some secret code that I didn't understand.  Tried TBT second, and the rest..as they say...

I had heard about TBT through GF.  I've seen people complain about the drama here but it really isn't there if you don't feed it.  I mostly just keep to myself and my transactions, and have still managed to find friends here along the way while keeping my life relatively drama free. <3


----------



## Beige (Jun 30, 2015)

I wanted to throw a friend a surprise animal crossing birthday party but needed a birthday cake to do it. I googled "Animal crossing forum" to find a trade. Didn't plan on ever using the forum for anything else after that, lol.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jun 30, 2015)

Before ACNL came out, I was desperate for a place for information. This place had the most up to date news on features and things like that and good estimated release dates, so I joined and I've been on here for almost 3 years now


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jun 30, 2015)

ACNL was the first game I played, but I did own WW at the time. I heard people talking about Time Traveling on tumblr but their methods didn't work. So I googled it, and it took me to the TBT page about TT safely. After that I decided to make an account.


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Jun 30, 2015)

I don't really remember, but I think it was actually a contest to win an animal crossing 3ds if its possible? Anyway... Then, I ended up not coming on here for a while because I didn't have the game.


----------



## device (Jul 1, 2015)

I originally joined through a search engine, in 2013. As I was looking for some new friends to play with on Animal Crossing: New Leaf, however I quickly forgot about The Bell Tree and I returned in 2014 on this account.


----------



## Azza (Jul 1, 2015)

I was desperate to find octavian so I looked up something about villager trading and this came up :3 Then I just made an account because I saw someone selling him. But when I had finally made the account, someone else had bought him XD I was pretty annoyed, but I just started poking around on the forums and really started to like it here


----------



## Soda Fox (Jul 1, 2015)

I was looking for a place to meet some people who play New Leaf regularly, so I can make trades, visit other towns, have people come to mine.  So I googled Animal Crossing Forums and this was the first one on the list, but the second I checked out.  I checked out animalcrossingcommunity first but didn't really like the layout.  I like this one much better.


----------



## dragonair (Jul 1, 2015)

ahh, I was looking for Coco & a bunch of friend that I met through my Animal Crossing tumblr recommended this place.


----------



## Mini Mario (Jul 2, 2015)

Looked up "Acnl Forum" to get items then leave, but I got addicted and seem to be stuck here.


----------



## Akimari (Jul 2, 2015)

I was looking up some question I had about ACNL and ended up finding it. Fell in love with the forum layout and how it was purely dedicated to this game that I'm purely dedicated to...


----------



## iamnothyper (Jul 2, 2015)

i needed to make $$$


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 5, 2015)

I knew about it for ages, then one day I decided to register.


----------



## Mash (Jul 5, 2015)

Just googled "Animal crossing forums".


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2015)

Mash said:


> Just googled "Animal crossing forums".



that username bro.. you like the book/tv/film?


----------



## Espurr (Jul 5, 2015)

I found some random thread while milling around Google, thought "Might as well join.  Seems fun enough."  And here I am now, almost a month later with an apple worth thousands in forum currency.


----------



## Mekan1 (Jul 5, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I just searched Animal Crossing Forum



Same exact way i found it, i literally got on a day or 2 after i got the game


----------



## Silica_Meowmeow (Jul 5, 2015)

A friend from another forums sent me a link to this site. He was actually the one who introduced me to Animal Crossing.


----------



## peterquill (Jul 5, 2015)

I used to be on ACC and everyone acted rather rudely there towards me so I came here instead. I honestly like it a lot better.


----------

